
No Escape? Microsoft Is About to Eat Apple for Lunch - ericelliott
https://medium.com/javascript-scene/no-escape-microsoft-is-about-to-eat-apple-for-lunch-1fbef5048086
======
beezischillin
There is a reason Apple doesn't do a PC with a touchscreen and it's simple,
there is no good way to pull it off right, it sucks, it's useless and it's a
gimmick.

The puck's usefulness will depend entirely on the developers. Developers who
don't really pick up on Microsoft, Samsung or Google's toys.

The TouchBar might be tiny, but they showed off zero day support for it from
companies like Adobe, and that's where the difference comes from.

While the Surface Studio looks sexy and is deliberately trying to mimic Apple,
the fact that it runs Windows (10) on a high res screen is just a turn-off for
me.

As someone who used to hate Apple with a passion and love Microsoft OSes and
products unconditionally, I've finally had enough and switched to an Apple-
ecosystem: while not perfect, the amount of things they consider for their
products is astounding and last but not least, they ship with 3rd-party
support already on the way.

And that's a key difference to me as a developer, as a photographer, as a
designer and artist and as a musician.

